# RGI - Roto-Gro International



## System (15 December 2016)

Roto-Gro International has entered into a conditional share sale agreement for the acquisition of 80% of the issued share capital of Roto-Gro World Wide Inc. (RWW) with an option to purchase the remaining 20%. RWW has agreed to acquire certain rights in relation to an automated rotary hydroponic advanced garden system designed, developed and manufactured in Canada by Roto-Gro Inc. since 2006, and an ongoing support and maintenance program. 

It is anticipated that RGI will list on the ASX during January 2017.

http://www.rotogro.com.au


----------



## JTLP (15 November 2017)

All the pot stocks are flying (CAN, THC) but what about the system that helps them grow? Thoughts?


----------



## greggles (15 February 2019)

Lots of accumulation happening with RGI this week, especially today. Are we about to see a share price reversal?


----------



## greggles (24 November 2020)

RGI just kept on falling after my last post in this thread. No share price reversal eventuated.

However, a capital raising of $1.53 million announced this morning has seen the share price surge from 4c to as high as 7.9c. It's currently trading at 6c.

Here are the details of the capital raising:






This stock has been a real disappointment since it listed almost four years ago. So today's announcement should be treated with some healthy skepticism.

Is this a dead cat bounce or the beginnings of a turnaround? Personally, I have no idea.


----------



## barney (24 November 2020)

greggles said:


> Is this a dead cat bounce or the beginnings of a turnaround? Personally, I have no idea.




It feels a bit fabricated eh Greg.  

The skeptic in me says some of the "new high quality Investors" may have put on a parade, and are now likely sipping expensive cocktails at the expense of those who got caught on the very long tail of todays price bar

Doesn't mean they won't do it again at tomorrows open of course, or even in a few days time once the dust settles. 

For anyone holding I hope I'm totally wrong. Not for this chicken though


----------



## greggles (9 December 2020)

barney said:


> It feels a bit fabricated eh Greg.
> 
> The skeptic in me says some of the "new high quality Investors" may have put on a parade, and are now likely sipping expensive cocktails at the expense of those who got caught on the very long tail of todays price bar
> 
> ...




Well, a bit of a surprise with RotoGro. Its share price continues to "Gro" in spite of the skepticism. Trading at 6c when I posted two weeks ago, it is now trading at 10c. Not a bad two week return if you ask me. There must be a bit more to this than I first thought.

There has been three price sensitive announcements since my last post.

2 December: RotoGro Executes Technology License Agreement
9 December: RotoGro Files Three Provision Patent Applications in the USA
9 December: Favourable Patent Infringement Settlement Agreement

I won't go into any great detail regarding the announcements. I'll leave that to other punters to investigate further if they wish to find out more.

Needless to say, this may have further to go if current sentiment is anything to go by. More than 50 million shares traded today and volume has been well above average every day since my last post.

Worth keeping an eye on for sure.


----------



## greggles (6 August 2021)

RGI has been in a downtrend since it peaked at 10.5c in December 2020. They recently raised $2.2 million through the issue of 62,857,143 new FPO shares at 3.5c, which is where the share price bottomed out this week.

However, today saw a gap up with the share price opening at 4.1c and trading at 4c-4.1c all day. I get the feeling that RGI may have found bottom at 3.5c and today may be a sign of a share price reversal. No guarantees of course, but that is what my gut is telling me...


----------

